# No reverse gear, please help



## rovision (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi,
My wife is driving a Pathfinder '95 SE/auto and lost the reverse gear. When engaged in R, it feels/acts like N.
Any ideas what the cause may be? Thanks for your help.


----------



## matto (Jul 4, 2005)

rovision said:


> Hi,
> My wife is driving a Pathfinder '95 SE/auto and lost the reverse gear. When engaged in R, it feels/acts like N.
> Any ideas what the cause may be? Thanks for your help.


check the fluid if it is ok,level,colour, i hear the reverse is the first bit of the box to go when it is going to stop working, sorry did it just stop reversing or has it been going for a while does it shift into other gears ok? i dont know if a filter and oil will fix or if its too far gone somebody else may help, i just had the o/d shudder on mine when it locked up and new fluid fixed that.


----------



## rovision (Jul 13, 2005)

matto said:


> check the fluid if it is ok,level,colour, i hear the reverse is the first bit of the box to go when it is going to stop working, sorry did it just stop reversing or has it been going for a while does it shift into other gears ok? i dont know if a filter and oil will fix or if its too far gone somebody else may help, i just had the o/d shudder on mine when it locked up and new fluid fixed that.


Car has like 145k, no major problems since we've got it about 6 years ago. And yes, this thing happened suddenly yesterday. Other gears are fine so far. From some search I've found some references about an "inhibitor switch/rellay" that is in connection to the box, or about "linkage".


----------



## JEL (Jul 13, 2005)

rovision said:


> Hi,
> My wife is driving a Pathfinder '95 SE/auto and lost the reverse gear. When engaged in R, it feels/acts like N.
> Any ideas what the cause may be? Thanks for your help.


I have the same exact vehicle, same exact problem 1 year ago (90k miles). I called around no one would even attempt to fix it, everyone said it was time for a new tranny. I got prices ranging from $2k - $4.5k the latter from a dealer's service dept. Went for the $2200 fix with one year/12k mile warranty from a local shop (not one of the national chains) and so far so good. The mechanic told me that this was common with Pathys, something to do with the cooler.


----------



## rovision (Jul 13, 2005)

I went with a replacement too.
After some more reading I found out that due to the way the trans is built, wet clutches, in time some inner cooling fluid channels get clogged and that results in these type of problems. Sounds like a replacement is better then a rebuild.
I was quoted $1,800 for a new trans, went for a used one for $1,100 though with a local shop/mechanic we know.
So, whoever has these models, a timely A/T fluid replacement is more than needed. Didn't check the user manual if this is mentioned there too.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

rovision said:


> I went with a replacement too.
> After some more reading I found out that due to the way the trans is built, wet clutches, in time some inner cooling fluid channels get clogged and that results in these type of problems. Sounds like a replacement is better then a rebuild.
> I was quoted $1,800 for a new trans, went for a used one for $1,100 though with a local shop/mechanic we know.
> So, whoever has these models, a timely A/T fluid replacement is more than needed. Didn't check the user manual if this is mentioned there too.


In case you can't find it, the recommendation for replacing the fluid is every 30K miles. If it is brown in color before then, don't wait.
Also, it has been recommended in a number of posts to replace the A/T cooler with an after market one. The factory one, it seems, gets clogged easily.


----------



## rovision (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks very much everybody for your time and help.


----------



## Hua (Apr 30, 2004)

Exactly what I didn't want to read. Mine is also a 95 SE automatic, 106k miles, and my reverse just went out tonight as well.


----------



## ehidle (May 17, 2006)

My parents have a 95 XE (same thing) that went out a couple of weeks ago. Good info about the cooler getting clogged. No point in replacing the tranny if the cooler is going to kill it again.


----------



## bhodges (Dec 7, 2005)

This happened on my 95 too. Had 220k on the original trans though.


----------



## ehidle (May 17, 2006)

Yeah theirs has 195k on it, so I'm kinda thankful that it lasted so long. Yay for regular maintenance! Got a quote for $1900 to rebuild the tranny and replace the torque converter. I'm probably going to do it even though the truck isn't worth a whole lot more than that. The body is immaculate and it seems a waste to get rid of it


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

what year pathfinders was the reverse gear a problem for ??


----------



## stsmith (May 21, 2006)

rovision said:


> Hi,
> My wife is driving a Pathfinder '95 SE/auto and lost the reverse gear. When engaged in R, it feels/acts like N.
> Any ideas what the cause may be? Thanks for your help.



I had the same problem; reverse went out but it drove and shifted fine in the forward gears. While you may luck out, prepare yourself to spend major $$$ on a high-mileage vehicle. Pressure in the Trans was low due to interior "hard parts" wearing out after 170K...  and reverse is just the first to go. I had problems with something called the drum and also had to get a rebuilt front pump for the trans. cost to date with parts included is $2100 - had it back one day and now i can't pull out in D, just D1 and D2. WHile I'm sure the trans guy I'm using will keep after it until it's fixed, parts are hard to find below are some places you can find trans parts for your mechanic - you will probably need them :

"There are 3 people I use for parts. Transtar, Axiom, and Transtec. All
are on line but all of them stopped giving pricing online. you have to
call. Your RE4R01A is a tough tranny to work on. but replacing the pump
is an easy job. don't bother with a used tranny pump because that is a
common part to go bad. You could also try Phoenix trannys. they have alot
of kits, but I just have never used them.:"

that info was provided by a helpful guy on another forum. You can get phone numbers by Googling the company names. 

The dealer in Valdosta Ga quoted me $3150 for a Nissan certified rebuilt trans installed with a 12 mo/12K mi Warranty. They will not open them up on an older vehicle, but they will do a pressure check which might be useful. If you were to ask me, I would say to get quotes from 3 or 4 dealers and go with the cheapest (they will vary by as much as $700-$800 dollars). I've been catching rides and walking for 3 weeks with no end in sight.

Steve

ps it's still better than 5 years of $400/month on new car payments, so keep it in perspective and don't jump in front of a bus!


----------



## hollywood96 (May 27, 2006)

My reverse just went out on my 94 Pathy SE 4x4 today. Good info! I will check into it.


----------



## hollywood96 (May 27, 2006)

While changing the tranny fluid I noticed a lot of metal shavings in the pan. I changed the the fluid and the filter. After all that, the transmission does shift a lot better but Reverse is still not working. It feels like it wants to go into gear but never does. What is my next step or what other options do I have? Thanks


----------



## stsmith (May 21, 2006)

*Whats Next?*



hollywood96 said:


> While changing the tranny fluid I noticed a lot of metal shavings in the pan. I changed the the fluid and the filter. After all that, the transmission does shift a lot better but Reverse is still not working. It feels like it wants to go into gear but never does. What is my next step or what other options do I have? Thanks



Here's the (hopefully) final chapter to my story (reverse went out at approx 165K)

Reverse goes out due to seals, etc wearing out/getting cooked. There is no fix except for a *replacment/rebuild*. Sorry. 

Make sure the shop you take it to knows Nissan transmissions... unless you want them learning on *your*'s. It took my shade-tree trans guy TWICE to get mine right. I was lucky - he ate the second time around's labor and rebuilt kit cost. When he took it apart, he found he had nicked/cut a seal when he was putting it back together. He showed it to me... I could barely see it - looked like a razor blade had cut it. It had been sheared due to being missaligned when he bolting it back together. It doesn't take much jto hose your transmission - I baby the hell out of mine now that I know what it looks like inside.

It will cost you some money. My final cost (knock on wood) was $1600 labor/rebuilt kit + $500 rebuilt transmission pump = $2100. Saved $1000 off the dealer cost but wish I had taken it to the dealer for that 12K/12 month "they fix it no matter what" peace of mind. I also had the guy replace my radiator and plumb in the biggest external transmission cooler he could get to fit in addition to it. If you don't do this on the high-mile pathfinder/hardbody then you will probably end up cooking your rebuild and wasting your money. The radiator has a second core that cools the transmission oil(the first is for the antifreeze). I've read on another forum that it clogs up and loses cooling ability over time and starts cooking your trans at some point. I know that's what happened to mine looking back. Replacing the radiator at approx. 100K (approx $100) is cheap insurance for the transmission. When I pop the hood, I feel a lot more heat coming from the radiator area... which reminded me that it had been like that when I first bought the vehicle. As time went by, I look back and realize the radiator wasn't getting rid of as much heat. Where was all that heat going/staying? Hmmmmmmmm.....

So, how do I plan on getting another 165K miles or more out of my rebuild?

1. Pray. 

2. Turn off the damned overdrive going up grades - esp. if towing _anything_. Overdrive supposedly locks the torque converter which leads to more heat... according to those that should know.

3. Drive like there's $3000 in cash laying on the hood and you don't want it to fall off... by peeling out at red lights, or going from reverse to drive before coming to a _complete _stop, and driving like grandpa when I'm towing anything (no overdrive unless I'm on flat interstate while towing.) If I want to zoom around, I'll buy a motorcycle. It's cheaper than a rebuilt!

I hope I've helped, and I hope I can spend my car upkeep money on a new cat and muffler and engine tune-ups. Cross your fingers for me.

Steve
[email protected]


----------



## hollywood96 (May 27, 2006)

I have 2 Hardbodies and the Pathfinder and baby them all as well. Thanks Steve for all your help! This forum is really informative about Pathfinders!


----------



## stsmith (May 21, 2006)

*the end...?*



hollywood96 said:


> I have 2 Hardbodies and the Pathfinder and baby them all as well. Thanks Steve for all your help! This forum is really informative about Pathfinders!



Hey, no problem. I forgot to put above that changing the trans fluid every 15K - 20K mi. by a transmission man who will drop the pan and clear the mesh filter... backwashing the filter through the transmission puts the crud right back and is taking easy route. That was from my transmission guy. I've put 1300 miles on his rebuld and its running good!

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## stsmith (May 21, 2006)

BTW, in my next to last post, the part about taking it OUT of overdrive while towing under 60 mph is a good thing... and I know it has to do with the torque converter, but thinking back, I'm not sure if I'm correct on the specifics of why (ie. whether the torque converter is in or out... which is better for lower heat, etc.) Perhaps someone who really knows and hasn't just read it somewhere (like me) can jump in and explain it in detail!

Steve


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It runs cooler with the OD off, but it revs the engine higher.


----------



## rich_benson (Apr 6, 2015)

*Fix*

http://www.nissanforums.com/qr25-2-...ping-bad-gas-mileage-erratic.html#post1493057


----------



## Gunnerlee14 (Apr 16, 2020)

rovision said:


> Car has like 145k, no major problems since we've got it about 6 years ago. And yes, this thing happened suddenly yesterday. Other gears are fine so far. From some search I've found some references about an "inhibitor switch/rellay" that is in connection to the box, or about "linkage".


My reverse went out suddenly. I woke up and it was gone, but my 2002 Nissan Pathfinder has 238k miles


----------



## Gunnerlee14 (Apr 16, 2020)

When I put my 2002 Nissan Pathfinder in reverse it acts like it went into gear but it just won’t go


----------

